# Any information on Bangor, Maine locals?



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey all, 

Just wondering if anyone has any inside information on when Bangor, Maine might be getting locals, and if not, why? I noticed alot of martets smaller than Bangor are up, so why not us?


----------



## Macmorn (Jan 23, 2004)

I see there has been some discussion and information about Bangor ME locals in the last 3 months. Does anyone have any insight as to when we might see locals added for Bangor?

Thanks for your time,

Mac


----------



## JPointerWI (Jul 29, 2005)

and before anyone asks . . . 

NO, They WILL NOT be on 129
NO, You will not get a dish1000.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Back in February, I visited the Bangor Mall. The local Satellite Company (Valley Satellite) had a booth set up there. I asked the same question. Rumor has it back then (although we have heard it before), that we were 2-3 months away. I guess it is contingent on the new satellite that recently launched. Hopefully, this time, it is true.


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

i was told today that dish network was hooking up channel 2wlbz in "BANGOR" on thrusday the 1st of june 2006 so there's some good news


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TUCKER said:


> i was told today that dish network was hooking up channel 2wlbz in "BANGOR" on thrusday the 1st of june 2006 so there's some good news


It doesn't look like it has been uplinked yet, so I wouldn't get your hopes up. Usually it takes a few days or weeks after uplink before they actually turn it on. I'd bet that they put Bangor at 110 if and when it does come up.


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

i know that just sharing th info


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

JPointerWI said:


> and before anyone asks . . .
> 
> NO, They WILL NOT be on 129
> NO, You will not get a dish1000.


goood i like the 500


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Good news! I am looking foward to being able to watch my local stations and buying things from thier advertisers in Eastern and Central Maine. It's amazing driving around Ellsworth and Downeast Maine and noticing that almost every other house has a DBS dish on the roof, and NO antenna. The local broadcasts are nearly impossible to receive with just an indoor one around here, so all those people must either be watching distants, or no networks at all. I'll bet the local broadcasters will get thousands of new eyes watching thier programs (and commercials) if/when they get onboard Dish and Direct. 

Now the question is, will Dish carry WABI's digital sub-channel when it debuts in september with the CW network? If so I can save $1.50 on WB out of New York.


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I sent an email to WLBZ this past Tuesday requesting an update, if any. No response to date.


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

i person from channel 2 called my office and told me that dish was hooking them up thrusday the 1st 2006 but they didn't say when they where uplinking


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Heard anymore ? I would assume the other locals in Bangor will follow the same path. IE: Be offered along with channel 2.


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

thopki2 said:


> Heard anymore ? I would assume the other locals in Bangor will follow the same path. IE: Be offered along with channel 2.


dish network announced today bangor nets coming on in mid fall!!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

TUCKER said:


> dish network announced today bangor nets coming on in mid fall!!


Press release?


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

chaddux said:


> Press release?


clarify ??


----------



## thopki2 (Mar 29, 2006)

TUCKER said:


> clarify ??


I guess I have the same question. Did Dish announce the mid fall date in a press release, or did the info originate from channel 2 ?


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

I Got A Fax Blast Said Bangor Maine Mid Fall 2006!

Last I Heard Oct 5 2006


----------



## TUCKER (Jan 4, 2006)

From Dish Network


----------



## tucker99 (Oct 20, 2006)

chaddux said:


> Press release?


BANGOR MAINE COMING SOON. JUST LIKE I SAID


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, Ill believe it when I see it. Between talking to people at the Dish Network kiosk in the Bangor Mall and someone I know who works for WLBZ, I'm always hearing that locals are coming "next month" ever since April. I mean, I'm sure it will happen sooner or later but no one seems to be in a hurry. 

One nasty rumor I heard is that if Bangor locals do come, WABI will not be included. They want more money. Shocker huh? Last summer they almost got pulled from Time Warner cable because they wanted a better deal. If that is the case I won't bother signing up for the local package if I have to give up CBS programming to get it.


----------



## csaunders3 (Oct 22, 2006)

I would bet that we are waiting for WABI to finalize, because most people would want to wait until all channels are available. One interesting tidbit is that WABI now provides CBS via analog and digital and the CW via digital broadcast only. 

Does this mean that they have more bargaining power? I think it does.

Cheers


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

since they uplinked Bangor Maine to 110 on 10/25..How long after that ?? any rumors??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As usual, the answer is: "Sometime between now and never."

It does appear that E* wants to be at 175 markets by the end of the year, so it is closer to "now" ... sometime within the next six weeks. But there is no set timetable between uplink and availability.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

As long as Bangor is up before distant networks go away that's all I care about. If I end up without access to networks at all I will not be too happy. Now my question is, when Bangor does come online, will I have to call and add them or will they show up automatically? Would my DVR timers follow if distants go away and locals replace them or will I need to reset most of my timers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you are a distants subscriber they will likely turn on your locals as a free preview without your request ... how long after that they turn off the distants is another question. They are supposed to turn off the distants by December 1st.

You will have to edit your DVR timers to the correct channel. DishPASS timers will continue to work on all channels but the other timer types are channel based and will not move.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

nova828 said:


> As long as Bangor is up before distant networks go away that's all I care about. If I end up without access to networks at all I will not be too happy. Now my question is, when Bangor does come online, will I have to call and add them or will they show up automatically? Would my DVR timers follow if distants go away and locals replace them or will I need to reset most of my timers?


Getting closer to Dec. 1st. anybody closer to Maine lost the network channels???


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

I still have all distant network channels and no locals here in Eastport. If I do lose distants before I get locals, I'll probably just move my service address to somewhere in the Portland market. Portland has a better locals package anyway, with more channels than Bangor has. Bangor has no CW affiliate, so I would have to keep WPIX if I got Bangor channels. But, I'll be a good little viewer and give my local channels a chance to earn my viewership. If I get screwed with and lose networks, Ill probably end up staying with Portland channels.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

How do you move your viewer services?? I live 20 miles from Bangor so guess I would be unable to do that anyway...I hope locals get here soon


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

lamp525 said:


> How do you move your viewer services?? I live 20 miles from Bangor so guess I would be unable to do that anyway...I hope locals get here soon


this is generally referred to as "moving" on these boards. the word is in quotes because you don't actually move anything. instead, you call them up and say: "i moved my dish and all of my recievers to my vacation home in ____________."

tell them to change your service address to the vacation home (so you'll get the locals from that market) but keep your billing address and your mailing address unchanged.

you have to provide an address in that market for your supposed vacation home. most people just pick a pizza hut or something and add a nonexistant apartment number (this ensures that your fake address won't conflict with an actual customer at that location).

before you call them with your fake address, check it here:

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customernetqual/prepAddress.do

to make sure it's eligible for the channels you want to get.

finally, you have to pick a market that you are physically able to receive (ie, you couldn't "move" to orlando, florida because you can't see that spotbeam in maine. you can confirm that the market where you want to move has a decent signal strenth before actually calling them up to do the move by going to the "point dish" screen (use the transponder and satellite information at dishchannelchart.com).


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

psnarula said:


> this is generally referred to as "moving" on these boards. the word is in quotes because you don't actually move anything. instead, you call them up and say: "i moved my dish and all of my recievers to my vacation home in ____________."
> 
> tell them to change your service address to the vacation home (so you'll get the locals from that market) but keep your billing address and your mailing address unchanged.
> 
> ...


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

lamp525 said:


> Getting closer to Dec. 1st. anybody closer to Maine lost the network channels???


I am interested to know if anyone has lost networks in Maine yet and any info on Bangor Maine locals


----------



## atvman (Nov 14, 2004)

I still have distant locals and portland locals so far. I was grandfathered because of Rangeley address. I will miss the price of Portland and New York Locals and National PBS for $8.99.


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

We live in western Maine in the mountains near Bethel. We lost our distant locals last week. We get no OTA here and really miss the distants mostly because the picture quality on the Portland locals sucks. There are lots of motion artifacts and a general blurriness that suggests way too much compression.


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

why not just "move" to boston? check signal strength on transponder 26 from 110 degrees to see if you get a strong enough signal...


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I live 25 miles from Bangor and still have Fox from NYC. I went to the Direct website to see if I qualify for their locals and they say I have strong signal on all the locals OTA. I agree on NBC, CBS, ABC, I have no issues with those, in fact I can get them in digital(not ABC) but Fox station in Bangor is a joke and has about a 4watt transmnitter(as does the ABC station). So it looks like I'm stuck with *no* NFC after Dec 1st. Unless Dish is going to give me locals in HD I wouldn't want them anyway but no NFC sucks


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, it's gonna be a LONG time before anyone in Maine sees locals in HD. Bangor still doesn't even have them in SD yet. I am beginning to think that Bangor locals and the new Guns N Roses album have something in common. They keep promising but will never deliver. They will always be coming "next month". Bangor locals have been promised "next month" for every month since April. 

There is always the "moving" option if it comes to that. The Boston and Portland spotbeam come in quite strong where I am. I could use a NH address, that will give me a ton of channels, including 2 ABCs. (All the Boston channels and WMUR out of Manchester NH.) Although a Portland address would give me local news and weather. Plus I could use a service address of someone I know, just in case Dish sends a replacement receiver to my service address. Hmmm tough choice there. 

Are the Portland channels in stereo, anyone know?


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

nova828 said:


> Well, it's gonna be a LONG time before anyone in Maine sees locals in HD. Bangor still doesn't even have them in SD yet. I am beginning to think that Bangor locals and the new Guns N Roses album have something in common. They keep promising but will never deliver. They will always be coming "next month". Bangor locals have been promised "next month" for every month since April.
> 
> There is always the "moving" option if it comes to that. The Boston and Portland spotbeam come in quite strong where I am. I could use a NH address, that will give me a ton of channels, including 2 ABCs. (All the Boston channels and WMUR out of Manchester NH.) Although a Portland address would give me local news and weather. Plus I could use a service address of someone I know, just in case Dish sends a replacement receiver to my service address. Hmmm tough choice there.
> 
> Are the Portland channels in stereo, anyone know?


Spoke with dish rep at Bangor Mall today and Bangor Locals will be up by end of month as in next week...


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

why would you choose bangor locals when you could pick a NH service address and get boston locals plus some significantly viewed? for local news just get a pair of rabbit ears...


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

psnarula said:


> why would you choose bangor locals when you could pick a NH service address and get boston locals plus some significantly viewed? for local news just get a pair of rabbit ears...


Hmm good point. I figure that I'll give Dish and the local stations a chance to do the right thing and get on Dish before I lose distants. Then I will do the right thing by watching local TV. But if they screw with me by taking away my network channels and keep promising that locals are "coming soon", I'll "move" away and local channels will lose a viewer. I'm probably not the only one who will do this, or find some other way to get network programming that doesn't include the local affiliates. So if WABI, WLBZ, and/or WVII is holding out for more money in exchange for being carried, that strategy might just backfire on them in the long run.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

What are significantly viewed??and how much will this cost me??


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

significantly viewed channels are free. they are stations from neighboring markets that you would reasonably be able to get with an antenna. for instance, i live in the baltimore market but we get the washington dc abc, cbs, and nbc affiliates as significantly viewed channels. they mostly show the same programming but today the ravens postgame report was on the baltimore cbs affiliate while the dc affiliate carried the chargers / raiders game.

according to dishchannelchart.com, people in the boston market with a service address in NH can get WMUR. i'm not sure why WMUR is on channel 6234 and 6235 but you'd definitely that that extra ABC affiliate.


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

I still have my Fox from NY and LA. Found this about our Senator Snowe and her legislation to allow us to keep distant locals. Since I am new I can't post link to her site. Do a google search with this search - senator snowe dish channels -
So maybe football will not go away after all!


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

nova828 said:


> Hmm good point. I figure that I'll give Dish and the local stations a chance to do the right thing and get on Dish before I lose distants. Then I will do the right thing by watching local TV. But if they screw with me by taking away my network channels and keep promising that locals are "coming soon", I'll "move" away and local channels will lose a viewer. I'm probably not the only one who will do this, or find some other way to get network programming that doesn't include the local affiliates. So if WABI, WLBZ, and/or WVII is holding out for more money in exchange for being carried, that strategy might just backfire on them in the long run.


Do you know if this is the case. holding out for more money .ABC likely. I could never get a waiver from them..


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

http://snowe.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=PressRoom.PressReleases&ContentRecord_id=f73b391b-802a-23ad-46e5-c53351455776

Ah ha, so there are 17,350 distant subscribers in Maine. I was wondering that. Since Portland has locals, I would bet a healthy majority of those are in the Bangor DMA. Just think how much more advertising revenue that could translate to if all those viewers were converted into local channel viewers.

To answer the last question, no I don't know if the local stations are holding out for more money for sure. Although I suspect WABI might be fighting with them. When they launched their CW feed on digital 5-2, Time Warner Cable initially refused to carry it, so WABI threated to take away their primary CBS channel as well. I noticed on the uplink report that there is no slot for the CW feed, so Dish might not be willing to carry the 5-2 feed. I am thinking that if locals are not up by Friday, I may have to place a call to the station managers of all three. See what they have to say.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

Please let us know what you find out if anything..They will just blame it all on dish somehow..


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

I will call Snowes office along with Sen Collins and Rep Michaud to see if they are in the loop on this. Will post their replies. 

I did find the proposed Dish Channel slots for 2, 5, 7, 12 and Fox out of Bangor. They will be assigned 8092 for WVII, 8093 for WABI, 8094 for WLBZ, 8095 for FOX and 8096 for PBS. Here is where I got channel info. Since I am new I can't post a link so google ekb dbstalk com dishlist


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

mooser said:


> google ekb dbstalk com dishlist


Or you could just click the EKB logo at the top of this page.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

mooser said:


> I will call Snowes office along with Sen Collins and Rep Michaud to see if they are in the loop on this. Will post their replies.
> 
> I did find the proposed Dish Channel slots for 2, 5, 7, 12 and Fox out of Bangor. They will be assigned 8092 for WVII, 8093 for WABI, 8094 for WLBZ, 8095 for FOX and 8096 for PBS. Here is where I got channel info. Since I am new I can't post a link so google ekb dbstalk com dishlist


I take this as a good sign?? Now tomorrow maybe..locals Bangor Maine


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

lamp525 said:


> I take this as a good sign?? Now tomorrow maybe..locals Bangor Maine


The uplink report shows Bangor locals live. Can anyone report the validity of that report? i.e. have Bangor locals??

I just "moved" to Bangor today and am waiting patiently for the dish website to reflect the locals in Bangor so I can subscribe to them. I don't want to jump the gun as I am still getting NY DNS :lol:


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

bacchus101 said:


> The uplink report shows Bangor locals live. Can anyone report the validity of that report? i.e. have Bangor locals??
> 
> I just "moved" to Bangor today and am waiting patiently for the dish website to reflect the locals in Bangor so I can subscribe to them. I don't want to jump the gun as I am still getting NY DNS :lol:


people on other thread are saying early am tomorrow fir locals Bagor Maine. Also some want to know why not move to Mass for alot more locals.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

lamp525 said:


> people on other thread are saying early am tomorrow fir locals Bagor Maine. Also some want to know why not move to Mass for alot more locals.


I wanted the Bangor News Stations. That is what everyone here watches on cable and really is the only "good" news available in the 204 DMA. Can't get these channels OTA.

I lived in Boston for years and the only thing I watched on those "other locals" were the sox and bruins back when they used to be on those channels. Now everything is on NESN and FOXNE so I am better off living in Bangor for my personal needs.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

psnarula said:


> why would you choose bangor locals when you could pick a NH service address and get boston locals plus some significantly viewed? for local news just get a pair of rabbit ears...


Anybody have Bangor Maine locals yet??


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

lamp525 said:


> Anybody have Bangor Maine locals yet??


I am watching channel 7 Bangor Maine local..finally!!!


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

You are watching WVII on Dish? I can't find it. What channel is it on?


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

mooser said:


> You are watching WVII on Dish? I can't find it. What channel is it on?


You have to call Dish or add your locals online. Then WVII should show up on channel 7 and another 4 digit channel number in the 9000's..


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just added the Bangor locals online....


GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

Tim Lones said:


> You have to call Dish or add your locals online. Then WVII should show up on channel 7 and another 4 digit channel number in the 9000's..


Thanks! I thought as such, but I was kind of hoping they'd give them to us for free for first month or so. BTW... we still have our distant Fox feeds. When adding the locals did you loose those feeds.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

mooser said:


> Thanks! I thought as such, but I was kind of hoping they'd give them to us for free for first month or so. BTW... we still have our distant Fox feeds. When adding the locals did you loose those feeds.


I still have DNS. Maybe they will forget about us.......lol.

You would think that because Charlie gave everyone else locals free through jan 1st we would get them free until then as well.

Someone want to be the first to call and ask? I just "moved" so I don't want to push my luck today :grin:


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

The picture quality from WLBZ is totally different then from NBC NY. I see "stripes" moving on the screen and the color is slightly desaturated. Can anyone else see a difference?


----------



## smoke (Apr 7, 2005)

Our locals were just activated this morning. KBTZ (Butte, MT, channel 9090 is so degraded it is hardly watchable. The others seem okay.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

I guess Dish doesn't want me watching Bangor channels! I tried to add them online, and I get the "We are experiencing technical difficulties, call us to add local programming". So I call them, and I get "We are unable to answer your call at this time, please call back later".


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

FYI... There is a "Charlie Chat" tonight at 9:00 PM EST on Channel 101. Says it's live, but who knows... anyway I emailed Charlie Chat and asked why can't we get a free month of local access here in Bangor market like other markets have in past. 

Regardless of the canned answer I get back, it should be an interesting show if in fact it is actually live. 

BTW, our distant Fox channels are still up.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

@mooser

Are you seeing the moving stripe on WLBZ?


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

I just got the Bangor local channels turned on just now. They look and sound ok to start out, but some of them need some work. I am seeing the white stripes on WLBZ, very slowly moving up the screen, and the picture keeps freezing for seconds at a time. (That might be on my end, although no other channels are doing this) WABI and WMEB look perfect, and WVII and WFVX look good, but the sound quality could use some work, especially on WFVX Fox22. I have to turn the volume way up on those channels to hear them, and it sounds very muffled.

The real test will be tonight, when prime time programming from the networks kicks in. The funny thing is that the studios at WLBZ is the receive site for the Bangor locals. You would think they would have the best picture quality, but I guess not. We should all email [email protected] and make sure they are aware of the problem.

I still have distants for now, but I guess those will be gone any moment now.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

nova828 said:


> I just got the Bangor local channels turned on just now. They look and sound ok to start out, but some of them need some work. I am seeing the white stripes on WLBZ, very slowly moving up the screen, and the picture keeps freezing for seconds at a time. (That might be on my end, although no other channels are doing this) WABI and WMEB look perfect, and WVII and WFVX look good, but the sound quality could use some work, especially on WFVX Fox22. I have to turn the volume way up on those channels to hear them, and it sounds very muffled.
> 
> The real test will be tonight, when prime time programming from the networks kicks in. The funny thing is that the studios at WLBZ is the receive site for the Bangor locals. You would think they would have the best picture quality, but I guess not. We should all email [email protected] and make sure they are aware of the problem.
> 
> I still have distants for now, but I guess those will be gone any moment now.


Mine is doing the freezing too so it is not on your end.


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

Another twist... I don't know what happened to Charlie Chat that was on the program guide earlier this evening, but the Bangor locals are up and appears that they are free right now. I did not order them as I was waiting to see if my distants went away. Now best of both worlds... I still as off now have my NY and LA Fox Feed and the Bangor locals. Something has got to give so I am sure come tomorrow the distant feeds will go bye bye. WLBZ appears clear without the white lines and the volume on other channels seems to be close to equal. Did notice that the guide has no proramming listed beyond 11:00 PM and beyond. 

It'll be nice to PVR Saturday Night Live in good quality!


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

I got them free?? as I didn't add them and there they were this morning on my 501. They aren't on my 921 though not sure what the heck is up with that. I really only want Fox as I get the others OTA. Probably can't just get Fox though The picture quality is ok on my 27inch tv, I doubt they are even watchable on the big screen:eek2:


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

The issue at WLBZ has gone away.

BTW: I still have distants. Anyone else?


----------



## mooser (Nov 27, 2006)

My distant Fox feeds are gone.  

We will have the Bangor locals FREE through December.  

All of the Bangor feeds appear clear and stable. We have the 501 PVR receiver and all we had to do is push number 2 on remote and bingo there's WLBZ. Same for 5, 7, 12 and 22. On the dish channel number where our Fox stations were is that info program about the distant feeds and a special Charlie Chat appears a couple times an hour.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I could tell from my online bill that I was being charged, probably because I added them online. I just sent an email to Dish so hopefully they will reconcile my account 

You know.....I have been waiting to get the Bangor locals since I moved to Maine in 1982. We were to far out for cable and still are to far away. I lived a life devoid of major network television and only read about it in the Bangor Daily News.

Over the years we got Dish, and then in 1999 or so DNS and now FINALLY LiL! My life is complete..........I can die now.

....well actually......maybe WAGM will be uplinked sometime this century as that "might" be a little more local......I mean the Sox won the series.....anything CAN happen!

Ok.....I was kidding. *That will never happen! *


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am glad I sent them an e-mail:



> Thank you for your email. We have researched your account. We do not show the appropriate tag on your account that will allow for free locals preview until 1/1/07. We are therefore adding an extra $5 credit in order to cancel out any charge stemming from the activation of your Bangor Locals. This should cover your locals charges for one month. We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

So now that Bangor local channels have been up for the weekend what does everyone think of the quality? I am happy with all but one: WFVX Fox 22. At first it looks ok, but after watching the Patriots game Sunday the flaws became gradually more annoying to me. The picture almost looks like what you'd expect to get with rabbit ears. There are bits of waves in the picture and it seems like the resolution is lower. While I can see each individual football player clearly on WABI, on WFVX they seem blurry on an equally wide shot of the field. Also the sound is very weak. I guess in a small city like Bangor we can't ask for stereo sound, but at least bring up the volume to the same level as the other channels. I guess WLBZ is the only local station that has stereo sound, at least it seems like it to me so far...anyone else??


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

nova828 said:


> So now that Bangor local channels have been up for the weekend what does everyone think of the quality? I am happy with all but one: WFVX Fox 22. At first it looks ok, but after watching the Patriots game Sunday the flaws became gradually more annoying to me. The picture almost looks like what you'd expect to get with rabbit ears. There are bits of waves in the picture and it seems like the resolution is lower. While I can see each individual football player clearly on WABI, on WFVX they seem blurry on an equally wide shot of the field. Also the sound is very weak. I guess in a small city like Bangor we can't ask for stereo sound, but at least bring up the volume to the same level as the other channels. I guess WLBZ is the only local station that has stereo sound, at least it seems like it to me so far...anyone else??


I agree with your assessment. Fox is the only channel that I get on all of Dish that looks as though it is not truly digital.

Maybe we should all e-mail dishquality?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bacchus101 said:


> Maybe we should all e-mail dishquality?


I would suggest that all of those who personally perceive a problem with KFVX make their opinions known to dishquality.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

mooser said:


> My distant Fox feeds are gone.
> 
> We will have the Bangor locals FREE through December.
> 
> All of the Bangor feeds appear clear and stable. We have the 501 PVR receiver and all we had to do is push number 2 on remote and bingo there's WLBZ. Same for 5, 7, 12 and 22. On the dish channel number where our Fox stations were is that info program about the distant feeds and a special Charlie Chat appears a couple times an hour.


I got a card from dish that free preview of local channels 2-69.. I have 2-22..Am I missing channels????


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

You should be getting 2-WLBZ, 5-WABI, 7-WVII, 12-WMEB and 22-WFVX. Dish is missing WBGR-33 and WABI-DT2, which is the Bangor CW feed. But that's ok, since we can get WPIX out of New York for only a $1.50. It has pretty much the exact same schedule. WBGR I think is some religious channel, so I won't exactly be kicking down any doors to get that carried.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

The Fox local is a joke. They have about 10 dollars in their transmitter, peaking at about 3 watts so I don't expect any picture uplinked thru Dish will get better after uplink. I'm just glad to have Fox back. I'm satsified with the pic quality of the others. What are these going to cost after dec 30th?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Locals are generally $5 with an AT package (AT60/AT120/AT180/AEP) or equivilent basic package (DishHD Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum, Dish Latino, Great Wall, DISH Family). Locals are $5.99 without a base package.

If a market is missing a major network (ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX) they usually charge less.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Locals are $5.00 with the mentioned base package, but only if paid monthly. With the annual ATxxx base packages, locals are $5.99.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

IamtheEggman said:


> The Fox local is a joke. They have about 10 dollars in their transmitter, peaking at about 3 watts so I don't expect any picture uplinked thru Dish will get better after uplink. I'm just glad to have Fox back. I'm satisfied with the pic quality of the others. What are these going to cost after dec 30th?


Fox Bangor looks good OTA Digital on 7-2, if you can pick it up. Why can't dish get an ATSC tuner at their uplink center and pass on that signal? The sound is still bad, but the picture is crystal clear. Digital ATSC tuners are not that expensive. I'll even give dish my Accurain digital tuner I bought at Radio Shack 2 years ago to pick up FOX with! Well, maybe not GIVE it to them, but I'll sell it to them for free locals for a year  Who would I call to make that offer??


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

How the heck can you pick up Fox in Eastport ota?? I'm 25 miles from Bangor and 12 miles from WLBZ transmitter and I can't even get them in digital let alone that rinky dink Fox station. WABI is great OTA but WLBZ bounces. I can get the Fox affiliate in Portland OTA at times


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

I am actually back in Bangor, I updated my profile. With the digital STB and an indoor antenna, I can get WLBZ-DT with 90% or better signal strength. I can get WVII/WFVX DT with about 70% signal (sometimes) but it cuts out if I get up and walk around, or if I cough, or if a car drives by my house...yeah you get the idea. WABI-DT usually never comes in.


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

nova828 said:


> I am actually back in Bangor, I updated my profile. With the digital STB and an indoor antenna, I can get WLBZ-DT with 90% or better signal strength. I can get WVII/WFVX DT with about 70% signal (sometimes) but it cuts out if I get up and walk around, or if I cough, or if a car drives by my house...yeah you get the idea. WABI-DT usually never comes in.


Thats pretty much what everyone else I know says. No WABI, WLBZ great, never heard anyone talk about Fox


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

Fox seems to be worse now then when it was first uplinked. This is going to really degrade my football viewing experience this weekend. I have e-mailed Dish on the issue. I have no chance in hell at getting it OTA.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah same here. It's practically unwatchable now. Ill bet the snow must be interfering with the OTA signal that is being delivered to the Dish Network uplink site. I'm gonna keep calling and e-mailing both Dish and the folks at WVII/WFVX. Keep up the pressure so they fix it just to shut me up! If they don't fix it in time for "24" to start in January, there is always the option to "move" to Boston or Portland.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

nova828 said:


> You should be getting 2-WLBZ, 5-WABI, 7-WVII, 12-WMEB and 22-WFVX. Dish is missing WBGR-33 and WABI-DT2, which is the Bangor CW feed. But that's ok, since we can get WPIX out of New York for only a $1.50. It has pretty much the exact same schedule. WBGR I think is some religious channel, so I won't exactly be kicking down any doors to get that carried.


It'll be interesting to see if WBGR is EVER carried on satellight, it's a little low power religious/America One/ i network affiliate that isn't connected to any of the big stations (the only thing they carry are CBS' college football games on saturday afternoon because WABI likes their newscasts at 6pm)


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Another thing I noticed tonight. Does WVII ABC 7 seem a bit bloated? They say the camera adds 10 pounds...on WVII it looks like they put on 50! There was a re-run of Seinfeld on Sunday night, and I happen to have the same episode recorded off TBS a while back so I played it back along with the airing on WVII on the other Tuner. My conclusion: WVII is being stretched a bit, with the outer edge of the picture cut off. I hooked my rabbit ears back up and the OTA signal does not have this problem and I checked it on cable here at work and that looks fine, so it's a Dish issue.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hot off the press:



> "bacchus":
> 
> Thank you for your email concerning the quality of WFVX on Dish Network.
> 
> ...


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

That's good news. The digital 7.2 looks very good. What e-mail address did you use to contact WVII/WFVX? That way we can all hound the poor guy until they fix it! I'd also like to find out when ABC7 is going HD.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

nova828 said:


> That's good news. The digital 7.2 looks very good. What e-mail address did you use to contact WVII/WFVX? That way we can all hound the poor guy until they fix it! I'd also like to find out when ABC7 is going HD.


Don't hold your breath, Ch 7 is the doormat of tv stations in the state of maine, the talent/production isn't top notch.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

nova828 said:


> That's good news. The digital 7.2 looks very good. What e-mail address did you use to contact WVII/WFVX? That way we can all hound the poor guy until they fix it! I'd also like to find out when ABC7 is going HD.


Fire away!

George A. Thomas
Operations Manager
WVII-TV ABC7 WFVX-TV FOX22
371 Target Industrial Circle
Bangor, Maine 04401
207 945-6457 ext 3129
FAX (207) 942-0511
[email protected]

/edit
It has been fixed! Thanks George!

Ok....it looks like the forum members have been very effective and getting the quality of the channels that we watch improved. What is next? Where does the Bangor army go next?


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

You sure about that? FOX22 looks as bad as ever to me as of 5:30 pm on December 12.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well......now it is back to crap....go figure!


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

nova828 said:


> You sure about that? FOX22 looks as bad as ever to me as of 5:30 pm on December 12.


How is it now?

Looks good here.


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Much MUCH better! Even the sound is as good as it could possibly get without it being in stereo. What do you think of WVII's picture quality? It seems stretched to me still. Everyone else seems to think I'm crazy though.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

nova828 said:


> Much MUCH better! Even the sound is as good as it could possibly get without it being in stereo. What do you think of WVII's picture quality? It seems stretched to me still. Everyone else seems to think I'm crazy though.


at 11pm channel 22 goes to some other channel with all the ads for that channels shows..wicked ways seemed pretty good ..Is this a channel we should be getting??


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

lamp525 said:


> at 11pm channel 22 goes to some other channel with all the ads for that channels shows..wicked ways seemed pretty good ..Is this a channel we should be getting??


Channel 22 is a "MyNetwork" affiliate and shows some of their crappy programming as well as the normal Fox stuff.

As for WVII, I don't have anything to reference so I can't help there....

...although now that you have put that into my head I do notice slight stretching!

/power of suggestion


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

It appears that Dish is taking the HD feed of WVII! Of course it's downrezzed and zoomed in, but it means that whenever a show is in HD there is no annoying ABC "bug" on the screen since it's cut off, and no pop-up promos either. Pretty sweet deal. Even better if you have an HDTV and a good antenna of course. 

Now if only ABC had some programming worth watching. There's Lost, but that won't be back until February...


----------



## downeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

nova828 said:


> You should be getting 2-WLBZ, 5-WABI, 7-WVII, 12-WMEB and 22-WFVX. Dish is missing WBGR-33 and WABI-DT2, which is the Bangor CW feed. But that's ok, since we can get WPIX out of New York for only a $1.50. It has pretty much the exact same schedule. WBGR I think is some religious channel, so I won't exactly be kicking down any doors to get that carried.


So, we can order WPIX out of New York and be able to get the CW programming?


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Yup. They don't advertise the option of getting just WPIX for $1.50 because they want you to get the whole superstations package for $5.99 but if you insist on it they will give it to you. I ended up getting KTLA too in order to reduce timer conflicts.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

nova828 said:


> It appears that Dish is taking the HD feed of WVII! Of course it's downrezzed and zoomed in, but it means that whenever a show is in HD there is no annoying ABC "bug" on the screen since it's cut off, and no pop-up promos either. Pretty sweet deal. Even better if you have an HDTV and a good antenna of course.


WVII is actually feeding the HD feed to everybody...I've noticed it on cable and over the air as well. (To save money most likley, we are talking about the always 3rd placed ABC affiliate in the 150th or so market that also operates a low power Fox station)


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

mr_mark_taylor said:


> WVII is actually feeding the HD feed to everybody...I've noticed it on cable and over the air as well. (To save money most likley, we are talking about the always 3rd placed ABC affiliate in the 150th or so market that also operates a low power Fox station)


Any info on the bangor cw?? Is dish trying to get us this channel??


----------



## nova828 (Mar 29, 2004)

Not that I have heard. That's ok though I'm happy paying an extra 1.50 for WPIX out of New York. That gives me a decent quality CW feed as opposed to what would probably be a crappy mono local feed. Honestly I am just about ready to find a way to get network programming from...ahem...other sources. WLBZ has the weak colors, WABI is in mono, WVII is mono and has that stretching issue. WFVX is mono and seems to have gone back to the crappy analog feed. Quality like that is what I'd expect if I was watching on a 19 inch TV with one speaker and a pair of rabbit ears. I've spend some money and got a good TV with a sound system and would like to be able to use it to it's full potential while watching my favorite shows. I mean, I can spend 20 bucks on a crappy DVD player at Wal-mart and get perfect quality picture that is correctly colored and portioned WITH surround sound, and these local TV stations with thousands of dollars of ad revenue can't provide their viewers that same?


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

mr_mark_taylor said:


> WVII is actually feeding the HD feed to everybody...I've noticed it on cable and over the air as well. (To save money most likley, we are talking about the always 3rd placed ABC affiliate in the 150th or so market that also operates a low power Fox station)


any news on the Bangor cw??I just upgraded to thr pvr and like it alot


----------

